# No GODZILLA 2014 Model Kit...?



## favoritemonster (Aug 6, 2010)

Anyone...?


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I doubt you will see a mainstream kit of him, at least for some time. You never get kits in advance of a movie any more. I think companies learned the hard way with stuff like Dune and Seaquest that movie and TV models arent a good investment. Look how long it took Moebius to get their Batman and Ironman kits out in relation to the movies themselves.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

I'd love to see a new styrene Godzilla kit but these damn film companies are just plain greedy with the rights. There'd probably be more film based kits otherwise.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

I can almost guarantee we will see many kits come from the land of the rising sun, in both resin and vinyl. Will a domestic company pick up the license for a plastic kit? My thoughts would be probably not. If they do, it will probably be Moebius or Round 2. Actually, with the success that Pegasus has had with all of their kits this would be a great shot for them to acquire a modern day film license.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

robiwon said:


> I can almost guarantee we will see many kits come from the land of the rising sun, in both resin and vinyl. Will a domestic company pick up the license for a plastic kit? My thoughts would be probably not. If they do, it will probably be Moebius or Round 2. Actually, with the success that Pegasus has had with all of their kits this would be a great shot for them to acquire a modern day film license.





But Pegasus would do it in that soft vinyl crap so I'd rather they didn't do it.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

What's wrong with the vinyl?

I love it!
Great detail, and you can even get away with a bit of undercutting on the parts to get an even better fit, and more detail on the seams.
Plus, they are solid, so you don't have to worry about fit, flex, or deformed parts.

It's all the perks of resin, at 1/2 to 1/4 the price.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

If you run down to Toys R Us right now they are selling a New 24 inch high and 43 inch long Godzilla for around $45.00...
http://www.comingsoon.net/news/movienews.php?id=116103
Mcdee


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

TAY666 said:


> What's wrong with the vinyl?
> 
> I love it!
> Great detail, and you can even get away with a bit of undercutting on the parts to get an even better fit, and more detail on the seams.
> ...




I don't like resin either. I like proper plastic kits like the upcoming Gorgo from Monarch.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

TAY666 said:


> What's wrong with the vinyl?
> 
> I love it!
> Great detail, and you can even get away with a bit of undercutting on the parts to get an even better fit, and more detail on the seams.
> ...


I guess some people still carve stuff out of wood with bone chistles...

There is NOTHING wrong with vinyl or resin. One or two people can't handle it I guess, but you can't be fussy when it comes to some things. 

I used to hate photo etch... now I love it. Its called learning !


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

djnick66 said:


> I guess some people still carve stuff out of wood with bone chistles...
> 
> There is NOTHING wrong with vinyl or resin. One or two people can't handle it I guess, but you can't be fussy when it comes to some things.
> 
> I used to hate photo etch... now I love it. Its called learning !







It always amazes me when people think that if you make models you have to like resin or vinyl. It's not called learning.............it's called *not liking particular materials.*

I've made and can make resin or vinyl kits but I don't like either and much prefer plastic kits. If there was the choice of the same thing made in resin/vinyl or styrene I'd go for the styrene all the time even if there's slightly less detail and I bet most other people would too. They're no substitute for plastic kits.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

To each their own on their preferred modeling media I say. That's the same with genre, I _could_ build a tank if I wanted, but I choose not to. That does not mean that tanks are inferior/superior to what I do build. They are just _different_.

As far as Pegasus and their vinyl kits, I would definitely not be disappointed in a vinyl kit of Godzilla if done by Pegasus. Their Vermathrax kit from Dragon Slayer is awesome. And no plastic kit exists of it. A lot of kits exist only in resin and vinyl. I'll go with what's available.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Well usually people dont like something because they dont know how to work with it. 

It really does depend on the application too. Injection molded styrene is great for rather basic figures and things without a lot of overall texture. And, its great for things like aircraft and armor. But for large, textured things like King Kong or Godzilla, it is the absolute worst medium to use. Period. There is no way to justify that styrene is the "best" for that. Can you mold parts with full, deep texture all the way around? No. Can you mold large parts in one piece, and seamlessly? No, can you do deep undercutting? No. Also, you have to look at cost. Vinyl and resin kits can be made at much cheaper costs than styrene. What may be profitable for a limited run resin kit would be out of reach as a styrene kit.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

SUNGOD said:


> If there was the choice of the same thing made in resin/vinyl or styrene I'd go for the styrene all the time even if there's slightly less detail and I bet most other people would too. They're no substitute for plastic kits.


Depends on subject matter to me.
Now, you couldn't get me to touch the resin copies of the Monster Scenes.
Even when the price bottomed out and they were selling for less than the styrene reissues.
Those kits need to be styrene.
Same for any kind of Aurora-ish kind of kits. It's part of the fun and joy that goes along with those types of kits.

Now, something like Godzilla. I would rather have in vinyl.
I've done styrene versions.


But I'd rather have all the nice deep, sharp details that vinyl can give you.


Resin will get you the same results, but with more weight, and the need to drill and pin, and a bit more work on lining up the parts.
Not to mention usually a much bigger price tag.


----------



## gman223 (Feb 16, 2010)

Have never done a vinyl kit, but I would be willing to give it a try if someone did a Godzilla 2014, and with all the experienced people on these boards I doubt I could mess it up that bad.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

TAY666 said:


> Depends on subject matter to me.
> Now, you couldn't get me to touch the resin copies of the Monster Scenes.
> Even when the price bottomed out and they were selling for less than the styrene reissues.
> Those kits need to be styrene.
> ...






But it's not just what the finished kit looks like to us styrene freaks. It's the whole experience of a plastic kit. What it feels like, it's immortality (much more durable than resin or styrene), admiring the sprues etc. 

Some people just can't seem to see that and they automatically think if you build models you'll build the same subject in resin or vinyl............which isn't the case. There's some great resin sculpts out there but I'm not interested in vinyl or resin kits because I don't like the mediums.


----------



## favoritemonster (Aug 6, 2010)

I built the styrene kits for years but in the late 80s when vinyl kits starting popping up I fell in love especially when the one thing I always wanted my Aurora monsters to do was to be poseable - the vinyl kits provided just that feature.


----------



## Jodet (May 25, 2008)

My two most wanted kits: Beast from 20,000 Fathoms and new Godzilla.

But mostly the Beast.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

This is the one Godzilla kit I have left. It's vinyl and a Kaiyodo. Love it. Looking forwared to a 2014 Godzilla.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Those Kaiyodo kits are great. I have a big 3 foot Godzilla they did from King Kong vs. Godzilla. Incredible model.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

In the early 2000's I built several resin and vinyl Godzilla kits for a collector. His house was stocked full of unbuilt kits, collectables, figures, etc. The most challenging one was a resin two figure set of Kong swinging Big G by his tail. This needed pinning like crazy! Unfortunatley this was before I had a computer, belonged to any forums, and didn't have a digital camera.


----------



## rhinooctopus (May 22, 2011)

Personally, I like all mediums.
If you have never built a vinyl kit, the first figure I would suggest you build is a Godzilla. I don't think you could possibly screw up the "seam" work on a (vinyl) Godzilla kit. I have built a number of them for myself and for clients and I never get tired of building them.
My favorite is the Billiken "King Kong VS Godzilla" version.

Oh! And robiwon...I can relate to having to pin some resin kits with NUMEROUS pins. This one, Lunar Models "Giant Claw" was a project I did for a guy in Florida. 26 pins in this sucker! This "giant" of a bird figure balanced on the claw that is pulling up the train. Yes folks, it was a solid resin kit with a wing span of about 24 inches (if I remember correctly).
Being a big "B" movie fan, I wanted to get a copy of this kit for myself, but the risk of keeping this "balancing act" intact worried me. So I passed.


----------

